# Are car seat vests safe? Can I use them on a plane?



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I have to make a trip next year with my 5 y/o and my 1 y/o from Hawaii to Texas then to Oregon, then back to Hawaii again. It will take one month. I will be with the kids by myself, no help at all, and unable to take the two of them as well as luggage and two car seats by myself. I'm actually kind of freaking out thinking about it right now.

I was wondering about car seat vests. Are they safe? Can my 5 y/o wear one both on the plane and in a car? I was hoping I could put one on her during our flights and be able to transfer her into a car still in the vest. Are they safe for driving around town? Highways? Is there another option? I don't want to check car seats at the airport as I have heard stories of seats getting damaged by the airport staff. I will have a car seat to borrow for her from my SIL (her spare from her 2nd car) in Texas, but have to give it back and will be without a car seat on our flight to Oregon the last week of our month on the mainland.

I have INCREDIBLY (I cannot stress this enough) limited money with which to find a solution. We are scraping-by-for-food poor. The only reason I am making this trip is because a lot of family members were able to donate a small amount to us for this trip. I have three grandmothers who will not be around much longer who have never met their great-grandchildren and may never if I don't get the three of us out there. Plus, my mother and FIL were just diagnosed with stage IV cancer. I need to get there quickly and affordably, but also as safely as possible within the realm of what I'm physically capable of. (This means not trudging through an airport with a toddler, backpack and two car seats strapped to my back while I pull a 5 y/o along with one hand and two suitcases along with the other). *shudder*


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I know the ride safer travel vest can not be used on planes, neither can boosters. Unless you plan on having a harnessed carseat for your oldest she will be using the plane's seatbelt.
Cheapest thing for car travel would be a backless booster for your oldest, if she fits and behaves.

The easiest thing would be to check a large suitcase and ideally that means you will be navigating the airport with just a seat for the baby and a carryon with necessities.

Plan to pack a very limited amount of clothes and just do laundry often.

Maybe your family in TX can find a used backless booster for you and you could always leave it in OR if it doesn't fit in your suitcase.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chel*
> 
> The easiest thing would be to check a large suitcase and ideally that means you will be navigating the airport with just a seat for the baby and a carryon with necessities.
> Plan to pack a very limited amount of clothes and just do laundry often.


This.

A 5 yo should be able to help you with the carry-on, leaving you with just the carseat and the toddler.

Can you borrow a carry-on have wheels? If so, bungy strap the carseat to the carry-on and let the 5yo wheel it.

Will the 1 yo have their own seat? Or do you plan on gate-checking their car seat?

I have travelled by air several times a year with an infant who is now 6yo (full disclosure - with a spouse, not as a lone adult) and I can't stress enough the following advice - get to the airport *very* early so you are not rushed. Give yourself plenty of time so "trudging" can be a slow and easy pace. Security usually moves along a decent pace and many airports have special lines for families. Go directly to your gate area and let the kiddos stretch their legs.

Chel's mentioned the 5yo would need to be in a harnessed seat. If you for some reason do end up taking a harnessed seat for the 5yo, make sure it is FAA approved, not all are and the FAs can be VERY particular about this.

There is a vest specially designed for airline travel (the name escapes me now) but it is over $100 and I don't think it can be used for a car.

Can your Oregon people borrow a seat for the 5yo? Could anyone there buy you a cheap booster?


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't fly because it sends me into a panic but my husband has flown by himself with four of the kids (all 7 and under). It's not so bad and totally doable with two kids. We have two of the cares airplane belts for children and they're great but they are expensive if you're not flying all that much. They do, however, seem to retain their value well so you could buy a set, use them, then resell for $25 less than you paid new. We use ride safer travel vests in the car for the older two. I'm not sure they're approved for airline travel.

Do the people you're visiting have car seats you can use while there? If not can they either get some or can you buy them online and have them sent to their house? Couple that with shipping a box of clothes ahead and you'll be all set. A backpack should fit all you need. I haven't flown since our oldest two were little but the one time I flew with both of them I had the younger one in a packable front carrier (like a mei tai) and the backpack on my back. Then I just held the hand of my older one.

We've traveled extensively with our kids. We used to go by plane but now go more often by car. My best advice is to look at what you're planning on taking with you and reduce it by half. 4-5 days worth of clothes should be more than enough, just do laundry every few days. We used to bring tons of clothes on trips but we've found that a load of laundry every few days isn't a big deal. One of our trips was a month long road trip with four outfit changes and two pairs of pajamas per person - it's sometimes a pain but worth it for the lighter load. If you can ship things ahead you don't have to worry about your bag being lost. Skip bringing a stroller, we've had them broken when gate checked. Avoid checking car seats, they're tossed around. I know it seems like there is a ton of stuff you need to take but kids seem to make their own fun with straws, sky mall magazines, and restaurant crayons. Just bring plenty of diapers for the baby - we once got stuck sleeping in the detroit airport and had to use super giant airplane emergency stash diapers and we were lucky to get them.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elus0814*
> 
> Do the people you're visiting have car seats you can use while there? If not can they either get some or can you buy them online and have them sent to their house? Couple that with shipping a box of clothes ahead and you'll be all set. A backpack should fit all you need. I haven't flown since our oldest two were little but the one time I flew with both of them I had the younger one in a packable front carrier (like a mei tai) and the backpack on my back. Then I just held the hand of my older one.
> 
> We've traveled extensively with our kids. We used to go by plane but now go more often by car. My best advice is to look at what you're planning on taking with you and reduce it by half. 4-5 days worth of clothes should be more than enough, just do laundry every few days. We used to bring tons of clothes on trips but we've found that a load of laundry every few days isn't a big deal. One of our trips was a month long road trip with four outfit changes and two pairs of pajamas per person - it's sometimes a pain but worth it for the lighter load. If you can ship things ahead you don't have to worry about your bag being lost. Skip bringing a stroller, we've had them broken when gate checked. Avoid checking car seats, they're tossed around. I know it seems like there is a ton of stuff you need to take but kids seem to make their own fun with straws, sky mall magazines, and restaurant crayons. Just bring plenty of diapers for the baby - we once got stuck sleeping in the detroit airport and had to use super giant airplane emergency stash diapers and we were lucky to get them.


In Texas, we have people we can borrow a car seat from. Only my grandmother lives in Oregon and she does not drive or leave the house or know anyone who can get a car seat, really. She lives all alone waaaay out in the country. I plan on renting a car for that one week, though, so I can rent a car seat with the car. I can't mail one to her because she won't be there to pick me up. I do hate having to rent the car seat, though. It's and extra $100 to rent two car seats just for that one week. UGH!

Another problem is that we have to be the last off the plane because of the car seat and one of our connecting flights only has a 40 minute layover. We might miss it if I have to get off dead last and the flight is late. There are NO other connecting flights for that route with longer layovers unless we pay a few hundred more that we don't have.

I LOVE the idea to ship clothing, actually. We'll need two sets of clothes for the two drastically different climates and I use cloth diapers which also take up a lot of room. I usually pack very little (4 days worth) but the need for coats and sweaters adds to it. Our suitcases are tiny. One will even fit as a carry-on, but with 2x kids and a car seat, I don't DARE.

Are the car seat vests safe? Maybe I can get the car seat vest and the airline vest for the trip. The alternative is using our Nautilus which I can barely carry. I don't own a stroller. I planned on doing it like I did when I flew with DD when she was a baby - her in the Ergo in front and my carry-on backpack with diapers and toys on my back.

I would wheel the car seat through the airport on one of those little luggage wheelies, but with the car seat, we'd be the last off the plane and I'm scared to miss that one flight.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amberskyfire*
> 
> *Another problem is that we have to be the last off the plane because of the car seat* and one of our connecting flights only has a 40 minute layover. We might miss it if I have to get off dead last and the flight is late. There are NO other connecting flights for that route with longer layovers unless we pay a few hundred more that we don't have.


Why? I ask because I travelled with DS's carseat and was never made to wait to the end to deplane. That 40 minute connection would bother me a little bit too. Is it a large airport?


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

On our flights last time, they always boarded parents with car seats first and deplane last.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

And yes, it's a very large airport. I think LA, but can't remember ATM.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

You can deplane with the rest of the passengers, you don't have to wait.

When we had a connection, we never waited.

What I would do is get everything gathered and ready to go before the decent, meaning all toys, books, snacks, etc. were gathered and the carry-on was zipped and ready to go. (While I think of it, have everyone do a bathroom run prior to decent too. We nearly missed a connection because of a bathroom break in the terminal.)

When you arrive at the gate and as soon as the seat belt sign goes off, take the LO out of the car seat and unbuckle it. Have LO stand betwen the 5 yo's legs while you do this. When it is your rows turn have the 5yo go first and you and the 1 yo follow, dragging the carseat behind you or carrying over your head or in front of you, depending on how you are carrying the 1 yo. You won't be any slower than 90% of the people on the plane. As long as you are moving forward, you aren't inconveniencing anyone.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amberskyfire*
> 
> On our flights last time, they always boarded parents with car seats first and deplane last.


Never had this happen, but I know sometimes crazy stuff happens.
Generally, if you act like you intend to deplane when it's your turn, the people behind you will wait. I would even ask for help, saying you have a tight connection.

This is why I also suggest checking 1 very large bag, (like just under the limit large) so you don't have to deal with several carryons. you might be able to squeeze a lbb, such as a bubblebum inside. (if a lbb would even work for you) in the checked luggage.

Are you bringing a carseat for the baby? Not sure when you said renting 2 seats?

The only airline approved travel vest I know of is for lap babies.


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

Car seat vests are perfectly safe, as are airplane vests. They would only fit your five year old - not the baby. Does the baby have a purchased seat? If not don't expect there to be one open and if so is it really necessary to bring a car seat? In your shoes I would go on amazon and buy the two car seats you'll need since it will be cheaper than the $100 rental (safer and cleaner too). You could also do a bubblebum inflatable booster for the five year old, it would be cheaper than the vest. Maybe not as safe but fine for a trip.

I honestly don't think bringing any car seats on the plane is feasible. I know I wouldn't do it even if I had to have new ones shipped to each location. Even if you get one of those luggage carts to hold it for you while you walk through the airport you're going to have to manage the baby, five year old, and carseat down the jet bridge, back up, find another cart, get to the next gate, back down the jet bridge, etc.

This is beside the point of the post but have to called to airline to make sure your seats are together. Airlines are under no obligation to seat children next to their parent (even if those children are infants, although an infant could sit on your lap). Quite often if you purchased the lowest price tickets you and your children will be in middle seats in separate rows. Usually other passengers are willing to switch but don't count on it, not everyone is willing to give up an aisle or window seat they paid extra for (particularly on a long flight). Flight attendants can't force people to move from their assigned seat, they can only make requests. It's sad that it sometimes comes down to this but bring cash to make it worth their while, those seats usually go for an extra $40 or so. Even if you choose your seats when you purchased the tickets call them and get there way early.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

Could you get one of the CARES harnesses for your older child? http://kidsflysafe.com/ They weigh like a pound and can be tucked into a pocket of your carryon. They're a little spendy but maybe you can borrow one. (I borrowed a cart for our car seat from a local mom last time I flew. I'm a firm believer that for items you just need to use once, try to borrow before buying.) Would a cart for a car seat be an option?

eta: you can get the agents at the gate to reseat you if you and your child aren't seated together.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Both excellent points -

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elus0814*
> 
> *Does the baby have a purchased seat? If not don't expect there to be one open and if so is it really necessary to bring a car seat?* In your shoes I would go on amazon and buy the two car seats you'll need since it will be cheaper than the $100 rental (safer and cleaner too). You could also do a bubblebum inflatable booster for the five year old, it would be cheaper than the vest. Maybe not as safe but fine for a trip.
> 
> *This is beside the point of the post but have to called to airline to make sure your seats are together.* Airlines are under no obligation to seat children next to their parent (even if those children are infants, although an infant could sit on your lap). Quite often if you purchased the lowest price tickets you and your children will be in middle seats in separate rows. Usually other passengers are willing to switch but don't count on it, not everyone is willing to give up an aisle or window seat they paid extra for (particularly on a long flight). *Flight attendants can't force people to move from their assigned seat, they can only make requests.* It's sad that it sometimes comes down to this but bring cash to make it worth their while, those seats usually go for an extra $40 or so. Even if you choose your seats when you purchased the tickets call them and get there way early


If you didn't purchase a seat for the baby, you will gate check the carseat. I don't want to start a check-or-not debate but it is something to consider - just how much more "safe" will the seat be by gate checking versus regular checking. If the youngest has a ticketed seat, this is a non-issue.

Concerning seating, most definately make sure you are together. Call immediately if you aren't and don't give up until your seats are re-assinged. If you are together, keep checking and double-checking right up to the time you get that boarding pass in hand and double-check the boarding pass.

Not only can't the FA force people to move, they likely won't even help you in asking.

Our last flight was a sold-out flight from a popular family destination. The airline changed the type of plane at the very last minute and everyones' seats were reassigned. I checked that morning and from the time I checked to the time we got our boarding passes, we got new seats. Overall we were ok (DS and I were across the isle, DH not too far away) but many, many, many families were split up and the FA kept announcing over the intercom over and over that they would not help, you must take the seat assigned as shown on the boarding pass or find someone to switch. It was sort of a disaster and things got tense.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chel*
> 
> Never had this happen, but I know sometimes crazy stuff happens.
> Generally, if you act like you intend to deplane when it's your turn, the people behind you will wait. I would even ask for help, saying you have a tight connection.
> ...


Honestly, I think they did it as a courtesy to the parents, not so much the other passengers. They would even have flight attendants go on with the parents and help them get the car seats in place which was very nice. I mean, I can't imagine having to do that on a plane that is already boarded and full.

I will be holding the baby in my lap. I didn't want to say it before because some people are crazy against it, but it is honestly impossible for me to come up with an extra $2000 to get him a seat on all of our flights, not to mention how miserable we'll ALL be if he's screaming himself purple for hours because he is in a car seat. $2000 might as well be a million dollars to me. I don't even know how we're making it work financially as it is. Our family will have a car seat for him when they pick us up and we'll rent one for a week for him in OR.

I'm thinking for DD, the CARES vest for the plane and a vest or inflatable booster may be the best option. Or if I can't get one, *maybe* wheel our car seat onto the plane but like I said, it is HEAVY. It has a steel frame. I'm not confident yet that I can carry it and the baby and the carry on (which will be heavy because I need to take my computer so I can work during our stay) through the plane and then lift it into a seat. We'll see.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

The idea of trying to babywear a 1 year old through an airport is daunting to me, honestly. Lately I use the stroller for her more and more bc she's getting so heavy. ymmv, of course. It's TOTALLY understandable to want to minimize the amount you are carrying on the trek through the airport.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

LOL! I'm totally the opposite.  I babywore my 1 y/o daughter through the airport last time and it just made everything so easy! I loved it. I'll do it again. Strollers seem like such a hassle to me, especially with stairs, crowds, getting on the plane, etc. I just want to be up on my feet and take off. Nothing to trip anybody with. (Or maybe I'm just clumsy because I used to trip backwards over people's strollers all. the. time. before I had kids. I wasn't concerned about what was behind me before stepping back because I didn't have to worry about carrying someone else.)


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caneel*
> 
> Both excellent points -
> 
> ...


I think the chance of having dozens of families on the plane is much lower when flying from hawaii to texas then texas to oregon when compared to orlando routes. I know flight attendants will help if they can, in your situation it sounds like there were just too many families to deal with. Besides, who really wants to sit next to a scared crying child for five hours? That said, some people aren;t very nice about it and won't give up their seats unless bribed because they know the parent, fa, or another passenger will make it worth their while.

FWIW, I would never ever gate check a car seat. We gate checked a stroller and it came back in pieces (they paid us a fraction of what it was worth and we had to wait for a check). I would have a new seat sent to my destination before I would gate check. No way is it worth the risk of it coming back ruined or, worse, coming back with internal cracks you don't know about.


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

What about getting a lighter convertible seat and car travel vest or inflatable booster? You could have the five year old roll a carry on in the airport while you front carry the baby and wear the car seat like a backpack (just loosen the straps enough. The five year old can sit in the convertible on the plane. Then, when you arrive, the baby sits in the convertible while the five year old wears the car vest or sits on the inflatable booster.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, that is a great idea!  I knew you ladies would think of something I couldn't! Thanks


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

If I were you, I'd have the oldest child sitting in the youngest one's car seat on the plane. (Assuming you have a convertible car seat that could fit the baby and the oldest one. Then have the lap baby on your lap (obviously). I'd do this to prevent having to check the car seat. I'd do this to protect the car seat, not necessarily because you need to have the oldest child in a car seat on the plane. I'd have a booster seat for the older one packed in your bag assuming he's big enough to ride in a booster. I know it's safest having him in a harnessed seat, but it is only one trip. When I traveled recently, I had my almost 4 year old carry around this carry on. (http://www.amazon.com/Disney-Rolling-Lightning-McQueen-Suitcase/dp/B0062QFO8E) (I didn't pay that much for the bag though). It helped because it was a good size that he could carry it himself everywhere. Pack it with things you'll need on the plane. Diapers, snacks and whatever else will fit. I'd also check one large suitcase. Weigh it at home first to make sure it's not over 50 lbs. I'd also bring a cheap umbrella stroller and gate check that. It will make it easier getting your LO around in the airport. Babywearing is nice, but I'd find it impossible to carry my chunky boy plus lugging around a heavy car seat at the same time. Also, make sure your car seat can be carried easily. I had a Radian on my back which was nice, but I also had another car seat in this bag (http://www.amazon.com/Jeep-Car-Seat-Travel-Bag/dp/B001CWVYMI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1348616946&sr=8-2&keywords=car+seat+bag+jeep). The bag made it easier to carry around the seat.

Good luck!


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elus0814*
> 
> You could have the five year old roll a carry on in the airport while you front carry the baby and wear the car seat like a backpack (just loosen the straps enough. The five year old can sit in the convertible on the plane.


Is that safe for the car seat straps?


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elus0814*
> 
> What about getting a lighter convertible seat and car travel vest or inflatable booster? You could have the five year old roll a carry on in the airport while you front carry the baby and wear the car seat like a backpack (just loosen the straps enough. The five year old can sit in the convertible on the plane. Then, when you arrive, the baby sits in the convertible while the five year old wears the car vest or sits on the inflatable booster.


Great plan.

I use a scenera for traveling. I can bungie cord it upside down on to my rolling carryon. That way you can still use a backpack and /or sit a large purse type bag on top of the carseat.

Eta : a scenera is probably too small for a 5 yr old.


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejagerw*
> 
> Is that safe for the car seat straps?


I've seen car seat techs pick up a seat by the straps, wearing it backpack style doesn't seem much different. It's recommended as a way to travel with a car seat. If you're worried about it there is something called (I think) jl childress carseat travel bag which is essentially a backpack that holds a car seat. It looks cumbersome.

I like the idea of bungee cording the seat to a rolling suitcase. If she's in a big hurry between flights she can just put it on backpack style to save time. Same thing on the jet bridge.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

There are rolling carts specifically for car seats. One of those was a lifesaver on our recent trip.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks! I just remembered,, though. I drive a beetle. It will have to fit in a beetle RF AND big enough for a 5 y/o. Maybe not gonna happen.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm sorry if I missed it, but I tried to read the whole thing and couldn't find a mention. How big is your 5 year old? This is important in deciding whether she is safe (or legal) in a booster, as well as whether she'll fit in the convertible you bring for the baby.

Know that in Oregon children must weigh 40 lbs to ride in a booster. There are no age limitations.

I could probably loan you a seat or two in Oregon if you can't bring one.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elus0814*
> 
> I've seen car seat techs pick up a seat by the straps, wearing it backpack style doesn't seem much different.


I'm a tech and I wouldn't do that. I know some car seats specifically forbid it in the instructions.

I've seen car seat techs do all sorts of things I'd never do. 

I think the rolling luggage cart is a better solution anyway because the child can ride in it like a stroller.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brigala*
> 
> I'm sorry if I missed it, but I tried to read the whole thing and couldn't find a mention. How big is your 5 year old? This is important in deciding whether she is safe (or legal) in a booster, as well as whether she'll fit in the convertible you bring for the baby.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how big she will be then, but she is 90th percentile for height, so tall. People usually think she is a couple of years older than she is.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

I did no research when I bought my seat, because it was all so overwhelming. I bought the same seat my friend had bought (she did research it), which is an Evenflo Triumph 65, reasoning that her car was smaller than mine and if it fit hers it would fit mine. afaik it fits her Toyota Echo. And it does go up to a 65 lb. So perhaps there are seats that fit the criteria you lay out here.


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

FWIW -- here is the FAA site with the official run down of what is allowed and what is recommended:

http://www.faa.gov/passengers/fly_children/crs/


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brigala*
> 
> I think the rolling luggage cart is a better solution anyway because the child can ride in it like a stroller.


What is she supposed to do if her older child stops helping? Those car seat rollers are too wide to be able to roll one plus another rolling suitcase. They're even too wide to fit through the X-ray machines without taking the seat out and the seat must be taken out yet again on the plane since the dolly won't fit down the aisle. Maybe she can manage all that with tight connections but I don't think I would bring a dolly. Not to mention she said she isn't even sure how to pay for the trip, spending $80 on a non essential item probably isn't in her budget. There is a carseat/dolly combo but it's $250. In my experience traveling with kids it's better to bring less stuff rather than more and that's the less expensive option anyway. If the car seat gets heavy she can always pay $2 to use a cart while in the airport.


----------



## LitMom (Mar 6, 2012)

Personally, because the statistical risk of an accident on an airplane is so low... and because flights to and from Hawaii especially are $$$$... Obviously others have different opinions and values around safety and money, but my opinion is:

I personally would wear the baby on the plane and put the 5 year old in just the airplane belt on the plane.

I would take an inexpensive backless booster for the 5 year old in the car. For the baby, if you can borrow an appropriate-size car seat in one destination and not the other, I'd borrow where you can, and ask someone to pick you up an inexpensive seat in the other. You might even be able to arrange for the car rental place to accept a box for you with the carseat in it, or something similar.

I wouldn't buy a used seat or use a car service's car seat personally, but borrowing a seat someone normally uses for their own kid would be okay with me. I think a lot of people end up with an extra seat that normally lives in grandma's car, etc. that they could loan out to a relative or friend-of-a-relative without a lot of hassle.

Oh, and I originally came in here because I was going to say that I have a ride safer travel vest. It has been safe, comfortable, and perfect for travel. It cannot be used on an airplane, but it's certainly easy to store on the plane.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elus0814*
> 
> What is she supposed to do if her older child stops helping? Those car seat rollers are too wide to be able to roll one plus another rolling suitcase. They're even too wide to fit through the X-ray machines without taking the seat out and the seat must be taken out yet again on the plane since the dolly won't fit down the aisle. Maybe she can manage all that with tight connections but I don't think I would bring a dolly. Not to mention she said she isn't even sure how to pay for the trip, spending $80 on a non essential item probably isn't in her budget. There is a carseat/dolly combo but it's $250. In my experience traveling with kids it's better to bring less stuff rather than more and that's the less expensive option anyway. If the car seat gets heavy she can always pay $2 to use a cart while in the airport.


I don't disagree with your overall point here, but my cost/benefit analysis on the rolling carseat cart is different. Bringing less stuff is generally better, I agree, but sometimes an additional item can make your life easier rather than harder (like, say, a carrier). I'd put the car seat cart (which we borrowed, so cash outlay $0) which we used on a recent trip in that category. My husband was the one to squire it through security both times, and he said it didn't go through the machine, they wiped it down separately, and he didn't need to detach the cart. We were able to carry the seat & cart down the plane aisle, then strap seat in forward-facing while keeping the cart attached to the seat. Granted, pulling the cart as well as something else would have been complicated. I suppose the answer to "what if the 5 yo stops helping" could be "pick up the seat or rent a cart".


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh no! I just remembered something else. Our first flight from here to an inner island will be a puddle jumper. It's a super tiny little prop plane that holds maybe twenty people or so. It doesn't have room for a car seat at all from what I remember. I'll call the airline and see what they can do about that. They may be able to store the car seat for me especially on the underside of the plane or something, but I'm not sure.


----------



## LitMom (Mar 6, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amberskyfire*
> 
> Oh no! I just remembered something else. Our first flight from here to an inner island will be a puddle jumper. It's a super tiny little prop plane that holds maybe twenty people or so. It doesn't have room for a car seat at all from what I remember. I'll call the airline and see what they can do about that. They may be able to store the car seat for me especially on the underside of the plane or something, but I'm not sure.


I've done those flights with a carseat before. They'll gate check it, but in our case, that meant we handed it to the flight attendant as we walked up the steps to the plane, and she put it in cargo. Then when we got off, we walked down the steps and picked it up.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LitMom*
> 
> I've done those flights with a carseat before. They'll gate check it, but in our case, that meant we handed it to the flight attendant as we walked up the steps to the plane, and she put it in cargo. Then when we got off, we walked down the steps and picked it up.


I had the same experience on a really small plane that had either 8 or 10 seats, there will be room for it in the cargo area. Those planes are loaded by hand and baggage/cargo is placed by weight so the handlers are carefully placing items, not throwing them around from 20 feet away.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I have no qualms with a 5yo who is 40+lbs in just a lap belt on the airplane, unless they are developmentally unable to sit on their own in the belt. Most 5yos would be fine developmentally at that point. Then I would get a cheap backless booster or a bubblebum for the car on the other end if your child will sit properly in it. Then I'd get a scenera for the 1yo. It is lightweight and cheap. You will have to gate check if there is not an extra seat, but I don't think that's the worst thing in the world and the scenera would be cheaper then renting a carseat that might be unsafe itself.

My kids have been rolling their own small bags through the airport since they were 3 or so. Your 5yo should be perfectly capable of a small rolling bag and a backpack (not too heavy) with toys/books in it. Pack minimally and do laundry where you are. Consider sposies for the baby to make packing and traveling easier as well. Then you can wear the baby through the airport, carry the car seat with one hand and your rolling bag with the other or bungie the seat to your rollling bag.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elus0814*
> 
> What is she supposed to do if her older child stops helping? Those car seat rollers are too wide to be able to roll one plus another rolling suitcase. They're even too wide to fit through the X-ray machines without taking the seat out and the seat must be taken out yet again on the plane since the dolly won't fit down the aisle. Maybe she can manage all that with tight connections but I don't think I would bring a dolly. Not to mention she said she isn't even sure how to pay for the trip, spending $80 on a non essential item probably isn't in her budget. There is a carseat/dolly combo but it's $250. In my experience traveling with kids it's better to bring less stuff rather than more and that's the less expensive option anyway. If the car seat gets heavy she can always pay $2 to use a cart while in the airport.


I never suggested an $80 let alone a $250 item.

I was thinking of either something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Traveling-Toddler-Seat-Travel-Accessory/dp/B000JHN3AS

Or this: http://www.amazon.com/Travel-Smart-Conair-Folding-Multi-Use/dp/B0020MMCM0/ref=pd_sbs_a_3

And how do you normally deal with an uncooperative 5 year olds? That's just part of the deal. I don't see how having a way to roll a car seat through the airport is going to change it. I'd suggest M&Ms, personally. 5 year olds will usually do anything for M&Ms. Especially if they're like my kids and almost never get candy under normal circumstances.

But renting a cart at the airport would also work fine. I didn't mean to exclude that as an option. A rolling cart is a rolling cart, right?


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahliaRW*
> 
> Consider sposies for the baby to make packing and traveling easier as well. Then you can wear the baby through the airport, carry the car seat with one hand and your rolling bag with the other or bungie the seat to your rollling bag.


When I went to Hawaii, I packed my cloth diapers in my checked bags, and used disposables for the airport. I had visions of having to send poopy diapers through airport security screening and decided it wasn't worth the hassle. We actually used gdiaper flushies and flip covers because DD is allergic to "normal" disposables, but regular sposies would work, too. I would suggest putting cloth diaper covers over the sposies, though. Sposies have a habit of leaking at all the wrong times and a cloth cover can help prevent that.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm starting to think I won't be able to bring a car seat at all because of our car. It's a Beetle. The rear-facing convertible has to be short enough to fit in the back seat and almost nothing does. Most infant seats wont' even fit. I will look, but I really don't think I will be able to find one that will both RF and fit my 5 yo on the plane. It will be too tall and I wont' be able to sit in the front seat because it won't fold back. I can't put an extra empty car seat in the Beetle. One would fit in the trunk, but that's all that would fit, no suitcase. There is no middle seat in our car. It's sooooo tiny! I'm probably stuck with borrowing a seat for the baby when we get there and renting one for him in OR and putting DD on the plane in either just a lap belt or a CARES harness.  On the bright side, I won't have to carry a car seat, I guess. Having to rent a car seat for one week won't be that bad, I hope.

As for diapers, I had planned on doing it the same way I did for DD when I made the same trip with her when she was a baby. I took Seventh Gen. 'sposies and packed all my cloth diapers in my checked luggage. I am SO glad I brought my cloth diapers with me. It totally saved me last time. We were coming back and had made it to Maui and were *almost* home, just needed the connecting flight from that island to ours when they informed me that I would have to get my luggage and recheck it because the travel agent hadn't connected our flights, so if I didn't pick up my luggage, I would not be able to keep it.

I had *really* important stuff in there like a beautiful Waldorf doll I had just finished making for my daughter for her birthday, my journal (I'm an artist, so it was filled with years of artwork), etc. I had to go get it and missed my flight. It was the last flight out of the evening and the airport was closing and they kicked me out. Then they told me I couldn't even wait outside with my baby until morning. I had to leave the area. I was just sobbing because not only did I have nowhere to go, my baby was wearing my LAST disposable diaper. There were no stores anywhere, let alone one that was open. (If you live here, you know nothing is open past 10pm). Finally realizing that I had two dozen clean cloth diapers in the luggage I had rescued was the HUGEST relief! I was able to get the airport staff to call a hotel for me and they picked me up in a shuttle and I was able to rent their cheapest room using my emergency cash. *whew!*

Don't EVER take the last flight out if you have kids, trust me, and if you do, have clean diapers in your luggage!


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Cost wise, it might be cheaper to buy a scenera and a bubblebum in tx, could ship to where you are staying, then to rent 2 seats in OR. I've seen both for $39 each. You could always ditch the scenera, but the bubblebum would be easy to pack and nice for a carpooling seat later on.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amberskyfire*
> 
> I'm starting to think I won't be able to bring a car seat at all because of our car. It's a Beetle. The rear-facing convertible has to be short enough to fit in the back seat and almost nothing does. Most infant seats wont' even fit. I will look, but I really don't think I will be able to find one that will both RF and fit my 5 yo on the plane. It will be too tall and I wont' be able to sit in the front seat because it won't fold back. I can't put an extra empty car seat in the Beetle. One would fit in the trunk, but that's all that would fit, no suitcase. There is no middle seat in our car. It's sooooo tiny! I'm probably stuck with borrowing a seat for the baby when we get there and renting one for him in OR and putting DD on the plane in either just a lap belt or a CARES harness.  On the bright side, I won't have to carry a car seat, I guess. Having to rent a car seat for one week won't be that bad, I hope.


For the drive to the airport, put the baby in the car seat you are bringing with you. Uninstall when you get there and take it. It's a pain, but it gives you the space you need. Same with your 5yo, put in the booster/seat you're taking with you on the trip for the trip to the airport in the beetle.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

It might be cheaper to buy the carseats on the mainland. Plus op wouldnt have to deal with the seats on the multi stops getting to TX (assuming there is an inter island puddle jumper, then something on the west coast, then TX.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

If you do make it to Oregon without a car seat, I can probably loan you one. I'd hate to see you renting a car seat. Yuck.

There's a local discount chain here called BiMart that carries the Cosco Apt for $44. Maybe one of your relatives could pick that up for you. There are BiMart stores all over the place here, and usually they all carry the same stuff so it should be readily accessible. I'm assuming you're flying into Portland since there aren't that many airports in this state, and flying into any of the other ones is usually very expensive. The lightrail goes right to the airport here, so you wouldn't *necessarily* have to use the car seat immediately. In theory, with some careful planning, you could take lightrail to a location where you could pick up a car seat.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brigala*
> 
> If you do make it to Oregon without a car seat, I can probably loan you one. I'd hate to see you renting a car seat. Yuck.
> 
> There's a local discount chain here called BiMart that carries the Cosco Apt for $44. Maybe one of your relatives could pick that up for you. There are BiMart stores all over the place here, and usually they all carry the same stuff so it should be readily accessible. I'm assuming you're flying into Portland since there aren't that many airports in this state, and flying into any of the other ones is usually very expensive. The lightrail goes right to the airport here, so you wouldn't *necessarily* have to use the car seat immediately. In theory, with some careful planning, you could take lightrail to a location where you could pick up a car seat.


My grandmother cannot get the car seat for me. She doesn't drive or leave her home, really and she lives alone. She is our only family in OR. I'd be grateful to borrow yours, but it wouldn't be feasible at all. You'd have to meet us at the airport when our flight arrives before we rent our car. It could be the middle of the night for all I know. I think we may have figured it out, though. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chel*
> 
> It might be cheaper to buy the carseats on the mainland. Plus op wouldnt have to deal with the seats on the multi stops getting to TX (assuming there is an inter island puddle jumper, then something on the west coast, then TX.


But I'd need car seats to put the kids in to get them in the car to go to a store to buy car seats.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahliaRW*
> 
> For the drive to the airport, put the baby in the car seat you are bringing with you. Uninstall when you get there and take it. It's a pain, but it gives you the space you need. Same with your 5yo, put in the booster/seat you're taking with you on the trip for the trip to the airport in the beetle.


That's what I was trying to explain. I don't think I can. Because the baby would have to be rear-facing and I can't rear-face in a Beetle a car seat that is tall enough to fit a 5 y/o. I can't take a car seat in my car that she would fit in on a plane. She's too tall.

Actually, I could probably put her in that car seat in our car FF and then put her in it on the plane and then use it for the baby RF when we get where we are going. Hmm...now I just need to find a car seat that will fit a very tall 5 y/o that will also RF a 1 yo. We could leave the baby's car seat in the car and just pack her booster in carry-on, deflated.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Is there a car seat that will fit a very tall (95th percentile) 5 yo that is lightweight enough to carry and will also RF a 1 yo?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amberskyfire*
> 
> That's what I was trying to explain. I don't think I can. Because the baby would have to be rear-facing and I can't rear-face in a Beetle a car seat that is tall enough to fit a 5 y/o. I can't take a car seat in my car that she would fit in on a plane. She's too tall.
> 
> Actually, I could probably put her in that car seat in our car FF and then put her in it on the plane and then use it for the baby RF when we get where we are going. Hmm...now I just need to find a car seat that will fit a very tall 5 y/o that will also RF a 1 yo. We could leave the baby's car seat in the car and just pack her booster in carry-on, deflated.


No, not the same seat for the 5yo. Whatever seat you are using for the baby on the trip and then the booster for the 5yo. I would not worry at all about a 5 yo in a lap belt on the plane, it's safter statistically then being in a harnessed seat in a car.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amberskyfire*
> 
> Is there a car seat that will fit a very tall (95th percentile) 5 yo that is lightweight enough to carry and will also RF a 1 yo?


Safety First Complete Air may work. It fit my very long torsoed ds at 6yo, barely. Has a tall shell, but you can install it more upright which may help it fit in your beetle.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Are you renting a car for theTX part of your trip?
It sounded like you were not, and staying with people that would pick you up and lend you seats. If so, you can buy carseats online and have them shipped to where you are staying and then use for just the OR part of the trip.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chel*
> 
> Are you renting a car for theTX part of your trip?
> It sounded like you were not, and staying with people that would pick you up and lend you seats. If so, you can buy carseats online and have them shipped to where you are staying and then use for just the OR part of the trip.


No, family will be picking us up in TX and my SIL can loan me one of her extra seats. She has 5 kids and 2 cars, so lots of extras.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahliaRW*
> 
> No, not the same seat for the 5yo. Whatever seat you are using for the baby on the trip and then the booster for the 5yo. I would not worry at all about a 5 yo in a lap belt on the plane, it's safter statistically then being in a harnessed seat in a car.


I can't take it if the 5 yo won't be sitting in it on the plane because I won't gate check the seat and won't have a seat on the plane for the baby.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amberskyfire*
> 
> Is there a car seat that will fit a very tall (95th percentile) 5 yo that is lightweight enough to carry and will also RF a 1 yo?


What is your 5 year old's torso height? (Sit the 5 year old the floor against a wall, and measure the distance from the floor to the top of the child's shoulder).


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amberskyfire*
> 
> I can't take it if the 5 yo won't be sitting in it on the plane because I won't gate check the seat and won't have a seat on the plane for the baby.


You can't use a booster on a plane.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chickabiddy*
> 
> You can't use a booster on a plane.


No, the booster would be packed, not used on the plane. We are talking about using the car seat on the plane. The booster is just for the car.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brigala*
> 
> What is your 5 year old's torso height? (Sit the 5 year old the floor against a wall, and measure the distance from the floor to the top of the child's shoulder).


I'm not sure how tall she will be then. It will be in March or June, so I'll have to measure then. I was just wondering if there were any for tall children.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amberskyfire*
> I'm not sure how tall she will be then. It will be in March or June, so I'll have to measure then. I was just wondering if there were any for tall children.


That depends on how tall is tall.

If you measure her now, it could at least rule out a lot of car seats. Of course you'd need to measure again as you get closer.

The Evenflo SureRide might be more widely available by then. It's hard to find right now because it's super new. It has a RF height limit of only 37" which is relatively short, but it is the second-tallest forward facing car seat on the market. I'd be really shocked to find a 5 year old who wouldn't fit in it. It will accommodate a torso height of up to 19". It is supposed to retail for around $90-$100.

What are you planning on using for your baby at home when she outgrows the infant seat? You'll need to find *some* rear-facing car seat to fit in the Beatle.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

And what I am saying is bring 1 car seat for the baby, and whatever car seat the will be in you can use in the car on the way to the airport and uninstall to take it with you and bring 1 booster for the 5yo that you put in the overhead bin while your 5yo just sits in the plane lapbelt.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahliaRW*
> 
> And what I am saying is bring 1 car seat for the baby, and whatever car seat the will be in you can use in the car on the way to the airport and uninstall to take it with you and bring 1 booster for the 5yo that you put in the overhead bin while your 5yo just sits in the plane lapbelt.


The baby will, very unfortunately, not have a seat of his own.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Just a thought but how important it it for the seat to fit the 5 year old correctly if it's being used on a plane?

I mean obviously they have to be comfortable in in but my kids were still comfortable their car seats when they were a bit too tall (i.e. harness was below their shoulders). I would not have want to use a seat that didn't fit in the car but I would personally be tempted to use a too small seat on a plane rather than have the kids climbing around.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amberskyfire*
> 
> The baby will, very unfortunately, not have a seat of his own.


Ah, gotcha. Then the best method to get the baby's seat to your destination if the 5yo can't use it safely is to check it in the original box it was shipped in (or bought in from the store) as luggage rather than gate checking it unprotected.


----------



## LitMom (Mar 6, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaughingHyena*
> 
> Just a thought but how important it it for the seat to fit the 5 year old correctly if it's being used on a plane?
> 
> I mean obviously they have to be comfortable in in but my kids were still comfortable their car seats when they were a bit too tall (i.e. harness was below their shoulders). I would not have want to use a seat that didn't fit in the car but I would personally be tempted to use a too small seat on a plane rather than have the kids climbing around.


I agree with this. The forces aren't going to be the same on an airplane, and the seat isn't going to provide the same sort of protection it does in the car, whether it fits or not. So I think it's less about if it "fits properly" for the 5 year old and more about how to get both kid and seat there safest. If it's comfortable enough to sit in, I wouldn't worry about height etc. on an airplane.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

That is a really good question! My main concern would be the strength of the seat. If the 5 y/o is too tall for it, that might not be a huge deal, but what if she's too heavy? If the buckles, straps or plastic back of the seat are only strong enough up to 35 lbs and she weighs, say 50 (just making that up, I have no idea how much she weighs), then the seat might break in a crash whereas the lap belt would hold.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


> That is a really good question! My main concern would be the strength of the seat. If the 5 y/o is too tall for it, that might not be a huge deal, but what if she's too heavy? If the buckles, straps or plastic back of the seat are only strong enough up to 35 lbs and she weighs, say 50 (just making that up, I have no idea how much she weighs), then the seat might break in a crash whereas the lap belt would hold.


I hadn't really thought about weight, I guess that could cause issues. My kids have outgrown their seats by height long (like a year or so) before they reached the max weight limits.


----------



## Michelle Renee (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amberskyfire*
> 
> LOL! I'm totally the opposite.  I babywore my 1 y/o daughter through the airport last time and it just made everything so easy! I loved it. I'll do it again. Strollers seem like such a hassle to me, especially with stairs, crowds, getting on the plane, etc. I just want to be up on my feet and take off. Nothing to trip anybody with. (Or maybe I'm just clumsy because I used to trip backwards over people's strollers all. the. time. before I had kids. I wasn't concerned about what was behind me before stepping back because I didn't have to worry about carrying someone else.)


I would consider getting a cheapie umbrella stroller and having the 5 year old push the 1 year old. We did that when I flew with a 3/5 year old. The 5 year old who has sensory issues/PDD issues enjoyed hyper focusing on pushing sister and freed up my hands. Having the 5 year old have a "job" seriously changed the dynamic for the win. The CARES you can rent cheaply. Ask around and see if you can find a radian to borrow from someone. We had a radian and folded it in HALF and packed it. Then bungee a backless booster to your luggage.


----------

